# Flea treatment vs Fish Tank



## jpdysart00 (Jun 26, 2011)

Any tips on protecting my tank from insect spray? I need to treat my family room for fleas but I have a 30gal hex tank. Is there any way to keep from having to move it? Would covering it with plastic wrap and disconnecting the bubbler work? Or possibly covering it with a plastic bag? Any suggestions are greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

You will have to remove filter, bubbler and airpump and put into a different room, cover the tank with plastic and seal it with tape.


----------



## joevw007 (Jul 6, 2011)

susankat said:


> You will have to remove filter, bubbler and airpump and put into a different room, cover the tank with plastic and seal it with tape.


+1


----------

